# Dust hoods for older jointers



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a dust collector set up with HF and piping. My question is do any of you folks have any suggestions for dust hoods for older machines. Of particular interest is a hood for my older jointer. There is a hole under the cutter head but no room to put a small hood under it. The motor sits immediately under this hole.

I don't think my older model Craftsman contractor saw will be a problem. Woodcraft store and Rockler both have hoods that will fit that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/register-boots/2,137.html

You can use a sheet metal ducting type floor vent. Starts out rectanglular then goes to round. They come in 5" I think.
OR you can bend up a slanted shute to exit out the front or back to a 4" hose.
Is the jointer on a stand or on an enclosed base? Mine is on a stand and I used the floor duct.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Wood things, do you have a picture of your dust collector setup on your jointer?


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/register-boots/2,137.html
> 
> You can use a sheet metal ducting type floor vent. Starts out rectanglular then goes to round. They come in 5" I think.
> OR you can bend up a slanted shute to exit out the front or back to a 4" hose.
> Is the jointer on a stand or on an enclosed base? Mine is on a stand and I used the floor duct.


Thanks. I was looking at a book I have on dust collection systems just after I posted this and there was a photo of a jointer just like mine. It showed a set up exactly like you suggested. I think the "end" might just do it.
The jointer is on a metal stand but the base is not enclosed.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Chuck M said:


> Wood things, do you have a picture of your dust collector setup on your jointer?


I don't have a photo right now. After I return home this evening I will snap one. The set up now is just a hole in the stand under the cutter head. The chips just fall out on the floor. The big problem is the motor the hangs just under that hole. I do think that a HVAC boot that was suggested might just do it.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/register-boots/2,137.html
> 
> You can use a sheet metal ducting type floor vent. Starts out rectanglular then goes to round. They come in 5" I think.
> OR you can bend up a slanted shute to exit out the front or back to a 4" hose.
> Is the jointer on a stand or on an enclosed base? Mine is on a stand and I used the floor duct.


Some one asked if I had pictures of the jointer in question. This is what I am dealing with. I made some rough dimensions on one of them. The 3 1/2" indicates the space between the motor and the narrowest part of the opening. 
I am thinking that probably a HVAC metal duck might work as someone else suggested.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not the best picture*

 



Chuck M said:


> Wood things, do you have a picture of your dust collector setup on your jointer?


I may NOT have used the floor register but just cut a round hole in the sheet metal plate on which the jointer rests. After looking closer it appears I did use the rectangular register. It looks like a transition from a 6" to a 4" duct. A 4" PVC is then used as an adaptor for the flex hose.

Here's the whole thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


----------

